
Measurement of Interrupt Latency - stvrbbns
http://scitechconnect.elsevier.com/measurement-of-interrupt-latency/
======
zwieback
Yes, time between physical input and first instruction of the ISR is the
correct metric. Easy to measure on an embedded system but hard inside
something like a PC or phone.

